# Windows not recognizing network adapter



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi TSF

Last week I put together a computer. This is my third, and the first two work well. This one works almost perfectly; however, there is one error that I can't seem to get around.

Windows is having issues connecting to the network. I have a functioning ethernet cable plugged in, but it isn't recognized. When I try to diagnose the problem, I get the following error:

"Windows did not detect a properly installed network adapter driver."

When I look at the device manager, the 'Network adapters' node is gone, making most of the solutions I've seen for this problem useless...

My mobo: ASRock h61m/u3s3
LAN driver I downloaded: 
ASRock > Products > Motherboard > H61M/U3S3 > Download
(Atheros Lan driver ver:1.0.0.45)
OS: Win7/64 bit

I'll post other specs if needed.

Thanks in advance for any help. I know next to nothing about networking, so problems like this tend to scare me :sad:


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

By chance is the Adapter disabled in the BIOS? Have you tried "searching for New Hardware".


----------



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

All I can find is 'Onboard LAN', which is turned on.
If not, how would I find it? There's no mention of the NIC anywhere in bios....


----------



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

Still having problems. Can't seem to find much help related to the specific mobo....


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

The chip sounds like it's enabled in the BIOS, it may have died. Do you have, or can you borrow a PCI Network Card toss that in the computer see if it connects. 

The Network Adapter not showing in Device Manager, leads me to believe the on board chip isn't working, especially if you have installed the latest drivers.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into Setup (Bios) find the *Onboard LAN *and *Disable* it, Save and Exit now restart the computer. Once the computer loads, restart the computer and boot into the Bios, now Enable the *Onboard LAN*. Save and Exit Now restart the computer. If this doesn't start the new hardware wizard, in the Device Manager go to *View/Show Hidden Devices*. Is there any devices with yellow flags. Have you installed the *Chipset* driver for this motherboard?


----------



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, ethernet controller, pci simple communications controller, and an unknown device.

Any suggestions?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> ASRock > Products > Motherboard > H61M/U3S3 > Download


Download the *Atheros Lan driver ver:1.0.0.45* or the *ASRock XFast LAN Utility ver:6.61.1880_WHQL*
and the* Intel ME* driver. *Simple Communications Device *is for a Dial UP Modem, if you don't require this, you can disable it in the Device Manager


----------



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

I re-installed the atheros driver, and installed the other two. The pci simple communications controller node is gone, the other two are still flagged.

Just to check, what else should I have downloaded from that site? I already have the INF driver, realtek audio driver, and ASMedia USB driver installed.

Thanks again


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Ethernet is the Network (LAN) Adapter, try installing *ASRock XFast LAN Utility ver:6.61.1880_WHQL
*The Unknown Device should be the *Chipset *driver.


----------



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

I already have that installed, but if the chipset driver is faulty (or missing) that would probably cause the problem....

Is the INF file here the chipset driver? Or did I miss it completely?...
ASRock > Products > Motherboard > H61M/U3S3 > Download

haha....I have no idea what's wrong here :sad:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try it if that fails, Email their support.


----------



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

OK....sent them a report. Thanks anyway for all your support.


----------



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, I got some help from them, but now I have a new problem. The computer cannot identify his network; in the network and sharing center, an unidentified network has appeared. When diagnosing the problem, a message appears indicating a problem with the router, which works fine (confirmed).

Another message (I believe related to the unknown device in the device manager) says "local area connection doesn't have a valid ip configuration."

The ethernet controller is no longer visible in the device manager.

ASRock said that I should return the motherboard; however, if there's ANY way to fix this problem, I'd really like to avoid the hassle. Thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

borrow a PCI Network Work card, and install card and drivers. See if this fixes your problem, if it does then you will have two choices. Either return the Motherboard, or run with a PCI card.


----------



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

OK....I have no idea where I'd borrow one from, but installing it looks easy enough....

Is there anything I need to know about these? I've always just used the motherboard's network adapter....


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

You have two choices wired or wireless, you can pick one up from a local Staples, Walmart, Best Buy etc. They are inexpensive 15 to 30 dollars.

Installation is simple power down system, remove cover, insert NIC into PCI slot, install drivers, plug in Ethernet Cable, or connect to Wi-Fi


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

alpenadiver is correct. It is probably easier to just get a NIC card and replace it. Amazon.com: pci network card: Electronics


----------



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

OK  thanks for all your support. I'll go out to best buy tomorrow....


----------

